# The good life...



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Scored a few high quality smokes from my local B&M. Looking forward to blazing these bad boys.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice pick up


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great smokes right there. Enjoy!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mouth watering... thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice sticks! Which B&M did u get them at?


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Nice pick up





Blaylock said:


> Great smokes right there. Enjoy!





thebayratt said:


> Mouth watering... thanks for sharing the pics


Thank you fellas!


cubanrob19 said:


> Very nice sticks! Which B&M did u get them at?


Jeffrey Stone - per my thread in the Texas forum, not sure how much longer they're going to be around.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

YUMMY... I haven't had the Davidoff yet, but the others are sweet!!!!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

The 40's are great, I have one of the davdioffs in the humi just waiting. Don't know about the other Padrons, but I'm sure they will be great. Enjoy and let us know about the Davidoffs


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I might swing by and pick up one of those Davidoff's, never tried one.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

6 cigars. $100.00.

High roller.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> The 40's are great, I have one of the davdioffs in the humi just waiting. Don't know about the other Padrons, but I'm sure they will be great. Enjoy and let us know about the Davidoffs


I'm a big fan of Davidoffs and it's been a while since I've smoked one. Really looking forward to lighting one up.


cubanrob19 said:


> I might swing by and pick up one of those Davidoff's, never tried one.


They're a bit spendy so be prepared when you see the price tag. :shocked:


Nickerson said:


> 6 cigars. $100.00.
> 
> High roller.


It was a serious day at the B&M. :smoke:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work Paul:thumb:

I'm sure you will enjoy em 


.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> 6 cigars. $100.00.
> 
> High roller.


 That aint nothing to a Boss


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Padron 40th Anny's :thumb: Nice buys there mate.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Some great pick ups, enjoy them!


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Picked up some nice ones there. Hope you enjoy them!


----------

